# help needed



## seanpaul24 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am a qualifed electrician in ireland and am heading for melbourne in january and i am wondering is there much involved in me getting an austrailian electrical lience. Do i have to do a course or is the irish qualifaction recognised? I would be very greatful if anyone could help me.


----------

